# LF: Amano Shrimp - preferably closer to Maple Ridge



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

As per the title says. Need some help in getting rid of fuzz algae in the 17 gallon.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm willing to do a group buy if need be. Let me know.


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

Aren't they like 99 cents at pet smart?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say those aren't true Amanos for that price. More
Likely ghost shrimp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

timv said:


> Aren't they like 99 cents at pet smart?


Petsmart only carries Ghost shrimp. Amano's get a lot larger.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I've seen Amanos at Pet Smart, but they were around $7 or so. The 99 cent ones are Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I remember Richmond no3 road Pet culture has amano shrimps couple weeks ago, since it is chain store maybe the one in Coquitlam will have them as well? 

99 cent one in Petsmart is ghost shrimps, and it is no longer 99 cents. I believe is about 1 dollar 50 now. (At least at the station square location.)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just want to have them eat fuzz algae. 
$7 for Amano shrimp is a lot no??


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess the fuzz algae is the hair algae? Depends how big of your tank, if you have 30+ you can get siamese algae eater. 

Or you can use h2o2 to treat the algae. Turn off the filter than spray the h2o2 on top of algae. Allow the h2o2 to stay on the algae for a while (5 to 10 mins.) than turn the filter baack on.

7 dollar is slightly high, I believe Aquarium West and King ED both sell them for about 5 dollars now. (Depends on size.)

shrimpfever.com has it on sale for 1.99 , however you have to pay for shipping and handle and worry about lose the live stock since it is cold now.


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey Reckon.
When I was in Aquariums West yesterday getting some Dwarf Neon Rainbows, I saw that they had Amano shrimp there. Can't remember for sure but I think they were 4.50 or 5 bucks.
Thanks for the tip on the Rainbows.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

i got 5 from Aq west yesterday, 5 for $20. wasn't enough for my 65g.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

dr fox said:


> i got 5 from Aq west yesterday, 5 for $20. wasn't enough for my 65g.


April you wouldn't happen to have any Amanos?

Otherwise, I'll stop by Aq West next week. 5 for $20 is reasonable.

Thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm afraid not right now . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Reckon said:


> April you wouldn't happen to have any Amanos?
> 
> Otherwise, I'll stop by Aq West next week. 5 for $20 is reasonable.
> 
> Thanks!


Better call ahead before you make your way to there because they do sold out sometimes.

5 for 20 is med size Amano, I believe large and X-Larger are more expensive.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I would go with Outsider's idea.I have Amano's and they do a Ok job but the H2o method worked best for me.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey CatfishBlues, how much were the dwarf neon rainbows at Aquariums West?


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

They had them priced as small for 3.99 and large for 6.99. 
They are also offering 15% off for every 3 livestock items purchased.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon, how's going man!? Where did you end up getting the Amanos? I need some as well...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 7 Amanos right now.. Hoping for more tomorrow.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I will be visiting Charles shortly, I can pick some up for you MR and POCO guys.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

My father in-law picked up 20 Amanos from Rogers over the holidays. They may have some left!


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Rogers aquatics in surrey usually have nice sized amano shrimp.


----------

